# Neonatal Nurse



## lydiantribe (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, I have just got a job in neonates in Qatar however it is seeming increasingly likely that the hospital will not be completed for several years. There is no confirmed date yet despite the fact that they have managers in post. 
So I am starting to look elsewhere. The Qatar job was word of mouth so I'm coming here to see if there are any recommendations.
I will be bringing my husband and 4 year old so need a package to include schooling and decent accommodation.
My husband is a chef and is Egyptian (so speaks Arabic) so I expect him to be able to find a job fairly easily after we get there.

Thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------

